# Echo Mountain Questions



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

I've never been to Echo Mountain before and was just wondering if anyone in CO that's been there before can tell me what it's like? While I'm not a noob to boarding, I just got into park the last couple weeks of this year. Is Echo Mtn noob friendly? Is it super crowded on the weekends? Week days after 5pm?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think Echo mountain closed for the season this past weekend. I am not too sure about their park setup as park is just not my thing. I do think they have areas set up for less advanced riders and such.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> I think Echo mountain closed for the season this past weekend.


Yup. They closed this past Sunday. Was more wondering what I got myself into for next season (since I bought an Echo season pass).


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Most places have to offer entry level park obstacles to stay in business. Advanced to expert riders in the park are more the exception than the norm. Hopefully it's not the only pass you got, as for a season of riding I would think you would get bored pretty quick at Echo. The night riding and closer proximity makes it a good addendum for those into park and the pass price is very reasonable.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

It's definitely not going to be my only pass. I mainly bought it because it's open till 9pm Wed - Sun...Which will let me ride after I get off work during the week days.

For my 2nd pass, I am debating between Loveland or the Super Pass. I may break down and get both.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I might just go with the Berthoud pass next year. If I am actually going to pay for something it will most likely be the Super Pass. I like being able to get off 70 at Empire.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Well I answered my own question.

Echo mountain is very, very close to the metro area. In fact, I think I made it to the ski area in 30 minutes - something that's really nice for days where you want to get a few runs in, but don't feel like sitting in ski traffic for nearly 2 hours.

Echo Mtn is also very SMALL!!! They have 2 "lifts", but one of them is a tow rope and only moves you about 100 yards up the hill. The other is a 3 person chair. I was there 2 weeks ago on a Monday and the place got pretty crowded after 11:30am. I think it was just because most of the kids were out of school and most of the parents were off for Christmas though. Because it's so small and was only 1/4 open (at best), after 11:30am there was quite a line for all features, so I called it a day and packed it in.

Features: The day I went, Echo had 5 boxes, 2 or 3 rails, 2 table top jumps and 1 wall-ride like feature open...And that's it. Could make it up and down the run in maybe 8 - 10 minutes max and that included waiting to hit some of the features.

Worst part = they have almost 0 snow. I think that most of the snow they had is man made stuff because it was icy and packed down as it could get. Less than 1/4 of the "mountain" was open when I went and because of that, they had minimal features (which is surprising because their radio commercials make it seem like they have more snow than they know what to do with). The glades were closed because of lack of snow and the advanced side of the mtn was closed because of lack of snow as well. When I say lack of snow I mean that in the glades, I could see the dirt on the ground still.

2nd worst part = The people working there were unfriendly for the most part (minus the ticket scanner chick who was friendly and HOT!). The guy & girl at the front desk hardly said more than 2 words to me when I went to get my season pass and guy operating the lift was an asshole...Yelling at anyone that didn't load the lift dead center! God forbid that you load the lift 12" to the right, he'd be screaming at you as the lift is hauling you up the hill, "MOVE TO THE CENTER. CENTER! CENTER!!". I guess the lift would break or something if you weren't in the absolute center of the chair?

Best part = I was surprised at how many people there had never ridden park, because IMO, Echo portrays themselves in their ads and online as a place where most people are park monsters. In reality though, there were only a handfull of good park riders. Since most people are noobs to park (like I was), I didn't have to worry about being the 1 guy in the whole place that sucked, which I really liked.

Random thought - when they took my picture for the season pass, they didn't even make me remove my hat...Which was awesome since I had hat hair anyway. 

Final thought = I'm going back to check it out in a couple weeks when EVERY kid in Colorado is in school again and the place is quiet. Because it's so close, I can overlook the staff not being the friendliest bunch. Which means that I have no excuse not to go ride the rails at least a few times a week.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

I hate to say I've found the same thing; Lack of snow, mostly an unfriendly staff, and very small. Was out there New Year's Day attitude's flyin everwhere, rocks and grass stickin out the only icy as hell run open. 

I hate that I wasted my money there but will go at least one or two more time's to make the season pass worth it. 

I'm off to Loveland tomorrow. Much friendlier atmosphere, more pow, better longer runs. Definitely worth dealing with I-70 compared to the closer Echo.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

I will definitely not be getting another season pass to Echo for the 09/10 season. I learned my lesson this year for sure. Thankfully I only wasted $99 on the season pass. If it weren't for needing to pay for my pass by going another 2 or 3 times, I wouldn't go there again...Can get to A-Basin on the week days just fine and it's only an extra 30 min or so in good weather.


----------

